# BPS and Oceanmaster Suck.



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

If I sound pissed. It is become I am.

1. It will not throw a brick, as a matter of fact it will break 22" from the tip while landing a 12" diameter skate for no appearant reason.

2. Bass Pro Shops DO NOT stand behind their equipment. The Manager (An idiotic woman whose retail experience probably come from cleaning the bathrooms at Walmart) told me she could give me a discount on a new one. I told her if this one broke that damned easily, and she would not back it WHY THE HELL WOULD I WANT ANOTHER ONE?

OM and BPS are now fresh human defecation in my book. Mr. Morris has profited from my retail dollar for the last time.:--| 

Folks, either buy local (Bait shack) or from a custom rod builder(Clyde), or from your local tackle shop. This is not the first rod I have had break. The other times when I had a problem like this, the local tackle shop helped me get straight, either right on the spot, or by helping me get ahold of the Manufacturer and helping me there. THEY BACKED THEIR PRODUCT!! With the $$$ BPS has you would think they would support THEIR name brand. But unlike real FISHING ROD COMPANIES run by REAL people they don't.

My family has gotten into the habit of a BPS gift card for B-days. Xmas etc. I have already called them and cancelled that.

Yep. I am pissed.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool down, go over her head until you find someone with a brain, and I bet they'll give you a new rod....


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Dang Tommy; you're hitting all the boards with this.

I do not discount your bad experience, but I am still happy with my 2 18nbait rods.


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*BPS..does suck at times*

Sorry for your problems with BPS. It should have been no problem for them to take it back or offer you something else. I would have done that for sure.

Let me give you an example of how they are on my side of the coin. All BPS products are sold and distributed by American Rod and Gun out of Missouri. Any tackle store can buy from them and sell to you at prices that are less than BPS if they choose to do so. As most of you know I recently began selling BPS surf rods ( Ocean Master and Cape Point ) at prices that are equal to or less than BPS. Some of you have already bought a good number of them from me.

I recently ordered a couple of 12 foot heavers 6-12 oz and what arrived was 12 foot heavers 3-6oz. With any other distributor that I deal with they would have recognized the mistake and taken the product back no matter whose fault it was. 

When I called BPS ( my 1st experience with returning goods to them) I was told that the mistake MUST have been on my end and I would have to pay freight to return them, about $20.00. I was also told that if I had a customer that that brought back a defective rod it would be up to their discretion as to whether to reimburse me for the replacement or not. And, that I pay the freight no matter what.

With every other distributor that I deal with the decision to take back a piece of tackle is totally my decision and they stand by me. By that I mean I am reimbursed for both the tackle and shipping to get it back to them. Heck, some of those I deal with have so much trust they just say destroy it and send us the paperwork. I am and always have been VERY liberal taking things back. You being happy is way more important to me that the small amount of effort it takes on my part to keep you satisfied.

From my experience and what you have described it seems that is not the policy of BPS at all.

I'm sure this will be followed by deluge of happy campers that have had better experiences with BPS. If you did they should not be applauded for just doing the right and normal thing.

Stick to your local bait and tackle store, in the long run you will be WAY better off.

Randy

P.S. Call me and I will see you get a great deal on whatever type of Rod you want.


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems like the lack of customer service and lack of Wholesaler concern is just the way things are in a consumer society 2006.

Everybody wants the best deal- Stockholer, Manufacture, Wholesaler, Retailer and End 
Consumer. 

Somebody is going to get screwed at some point in this process or at the very least be unhappy about the outcome of their transaction.

The problem is that each of us only cares about our part of the transaction.

We no longer care about the local businessman making a living sell rods, lawnmowers or a pair of pants because they is always someone who will sell me what i need cheaper and this allows me to buy more cheap stuff some place else.

We don't care that little kids in some other country working 14 hours a day so that we can have shirts for $15 , when it cost $18 to make that shirt in a factory on the Eastern Shore that use to employee 100 of our neighbors.

It's bigger than a broken rod and until we all look at the big picture we need to get use to getting the raw deal for time to time.

No I am not the lady that denied the return at BPS.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Does BPS suck*

yep, they are a huge corporation that screws the little business's. Now do th OM's suck?Hell no, gotta disagree with ya there Tommy. Got 3 that I been fishing for 3+ years and after th creature I had on sat night I expected to break th rod and didn't.Thrown 12+bait more times than I care to remember and no problems. If I need a new OM I will go to Randy but to say th OM suck, well on this we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

das5moto said:


> Seems like the lack of customer service and lack of Wholesaler concern is just the way things are in a consumer society 2006.
> 
> Everybody wants the best deal- Stockholer, Manufacture, Wholesaler, Retailer and End
> Consumer.
> ...


This is quite an accurate statement of the way it is today (2006). What has also been lost in my opinion is responsibility. The end consumer dealing with such large corporations has no recourse against them (once they smash all the small competition). This service (or lack thereof) is what you now have. What I disagree with is that just because they make the shirts overseas so that we can pay less gives them the right to deny customer service. No they are cutting prices to get our business. However its service that keeps our business.

Hell I won't touch a WalMart on the Western Shore of MD ... they are disgusting, dirty, and staffed with the pride of PG, AA, and BC. Service there SUCKS! I only hit WalMart's on the Eastern Shore ... at least the people there treat you a little better.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hmmm I have a couple Om heavers myself and I have been very satisfied with OM. I never experienced any problems with them. maybe there was some type of malfunction (crack) on your product. I cannot imagine an OM rod breaking like that on any skate unless there was a crack. I have pulled in some gorilla skates with my OM.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The warranty on OM is one year. 
Custom rods warranties depends on the blank and the builder. Most builders will rewrap for a fee and the blank is subject to the manufactor which canbe from one year to lifetime or any other varant they come up with.

So if I break my OM I will have sone fuji guides and a reelseat that probably will not fit on any replacement rod I get.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

boycott BPS there are many better stores out there, local bait shops, cabelas, boaters world and heck even west marine


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Love the OM, threw...well best I could, 14oz with it this weekend....

I tell ya what...that breakaway HDX is rated to 8oz but I was throwing frogtongue 12oz with it hard as I could. Not a power hitter by no means bc I have no 'form or style' in my cast but I was hitting it pretty hard with 12. IDK what that has to do with OM's but I thought Id share


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

My experience with rod companies have been great. Once I broke a tip of an Abu Garcia rod by closing the car trunk. I called Abu Garcia and told them what happened. The service guy said they don't make the model any longer, but will give a brand new of similar specifications for $20 bucks.

The butt of my St. Croix surf rod got damaged from putting on rocks. I didn't realize how severe the current was in Florida where I fished. I called St. Croix and they replaced it for $20 or so (they kept the upper piece). The upper piece of that replaced rod got thrown in the Chesapeake Bay while casting in Kiptopeke pier (was being used by a guest and didn't realize it was loose). I called St. Croix again and they made me return the butt and made the upper piece for me. On my last trip, I broke the upper piece of the St. Croix trying to get the drag just right after losing a big fish. I've decided, I got a lot of mileage out of the original rod (essentially got 2 more rods) so will not ask for anything additional.

I also broke a brand new All Star 7 ft rod while kayak fishing last month. I was trying to untangle a snag and did not feel like I applied enough pressure for it to break. I returned it to Dicks. The manager said to buy a rod replacement deal for 5$ and he will give me another. I didn't realize they had this service, but it was nice of Dick's manager to do me right. I know not to apply too much pressure on this rod also. 

Green Top in Richmond is also very good with rod replacements even though my rods with this free replacement deal never needed it.

The only bad experience I've had was with Shimano. I had 2 original Spheros reels (blue and silver). Both had less than beefy gears and one got messed up really bad. I returned it to them with shipping and handling and they told me they no longer had parts for repair. I vowed never to buy Shimanos and felt for sure that the Spheros had a design flaw just awaiting a class action, but guess what most of my reels are. You guessed it Shimanos. The new redesigned Spheros is nice, but the original had higher gear ratio and weak gears. I'm convinced it was not engineered correctly.

I'm sure if you call the rod company directly, they will take care of you.

I'm thinking about getting a Loomis, but my only fear is breaking it due to an accident. That is how most rods get broken and I'm sure manufacturers and retailers have heard all the half truths so even when you have a legitimate complaint, they may not be as generous as they once were.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

G-loomis replaces rods but for a fee and its like 50$$. Any where any place next day so if your in Alaska fishin CHAR and bust a piece of your 4piece fly rod they will get it to you pronto.The surf rods are great a lil pricey but they do work well.The guy with the busted OM rod sorry for the technical difficulties tell me who you talked to a BPS i know each and every one of the managers . You really probably talked to one of the sales associates whom they called fishing on the hand held and they are a bunch of @!#$$#that really dont know. Just remember though all the attitude at any level just makes people wanna help you that much more. HAVE YOU EVER TRIED TO DEAL WITH A MAD WOMAN OR MAN with a broken item telling you what and what not. I would just tell you ill get right on it and ask- who is next-- till you rid a little of the ""your own problem"". Im not the one standing there with a bad item..Then to bash a place of BPS caliber-- OH goodie now get alot of folks to boycot --how nice of you guys that would mean more stuff to stay on the shelf for that much longer--OHgoodie. Now if you start off nice and they cant help i dont buy that a lick cause ive dealt with them on just about every type of thing. Hope you see where im goin with this And for the guy with the CHEAP labor issue --well we feed them why not exploit them-- insted of sending money or food to feed them lets send knives to them to castrate them so they dont have any more-- to keep feeding. ANY question on this motive feel free to ask ..


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

*They don't suck all the time.*

I bought an expensive weather proof jacket there and after 8 months, the zipper broke. They took it back with no questions asked.


However, it's good to know about the rod situation. I don't think I'd buy a rod there anyway because they sell only 2 brands: theirs and St Croix.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Custer said:


> If I sound pissed. It is become I am.
> 
> 1. It will not throw a brick, as a matter of fact it will break 22" from the tip while landing a 12" diameter skate for no appearant reason.


Come on Tommy, you aren't supposed to be gigging skates.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The G-Loomis deal is actually this. For 50 Bucks it is a no questions asked replacement, they ship you the rod next day(with return shiping for the old rod). Or you can send it in and the will examine the rod and relace for free if it is a defect or you are out of luck if they determine it is not "normal use".


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*sorry to hear*

about your experience. However I think the advice to go over the head of who you were dealing with is right on. 

I took an OM heaver back to the BPS in Hampton because a guide ring insert had popped out. They replaced it with a brand new rod, no receipt, no questions asked. 

That was maybe a year ago. Policy may have changed since then.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

If ya stir the crap up, it'll stink.

Folks, remember this I started Tica,, then went OM and was very pleased. That rod had caught Drum, Sharks (6'+) car hoods, trout, blues, you name it. I liked the action of the rod and used it mainly for spikin. I actually threw the prototype b4 it went into production.

I walked in, told the lady my 2 piece rod was now 3 pcs. She never asked why or how, but immediately went into things like asking for a receipt (It is very clearly a BPS product???). Not once, did she ask how it broke, my experience or anything.

I bust my ass to earn every penney I earn. I treat the people (The travelling Public, remember, I work for the Common Enemy- VDOT) I treat my Customers (All of you) with the respect you deserve. Truth be known, I dislike carsalesmen, Insurance Salesman and anyone esle who tries to "upsale me". To be treated like an ignorant partner in a business relationship irks my last nerve.

To me, spending my money at your place of business is a priveledge. Not a right. If you treat me like shit, I will let those who spend their hard earned money know so they can make their own decision. Mine is pretty much made when you screw me. We all have choices, we make them every day. If you area an asshole, I can choose to be around you, or not. At this point in time I choose not to be around BPS. There are too many options who see me as a human, and treat me with respect to where I do not have to be treated as another "number".

The problem is not the rod. Yeh I ranted. SO what, you all have at least once, so git over it. My problem is the way I was treated. It angered me enough to decide that BPS no longer deserves the priveledge of my money. That is My decision.

I can go to the Custom Rod show in High Point in February, by a custom blank, loomis, RS, Lamiglass for less than a hunnered bucks, build it myself and have the quality of a custom, the support of a company who cares about the name of the product, for the same amount of an off-the-shelf. Not all can do that, and I understand. (Some of you have seen my Loomis, it aint purty, but it tosses the helloutta 8^bait)

These situations are what the net is for. I just wanted to rant. I did.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Digger said:


> The G-Loomis deal is actually this. For 50 Bucks it is a no questions asked replacement, they ship you the rod next day(with return shiping for the old rod). Or you can send it in and the will examine the rod and relace for free if it is a defect or you are out of luck if they determine it is not "normal use".


This is good to know. I called Green Top Sporting Goods in Richmond this afternoon to inquire about Loomis saltwater fishing rod as the last time I visited the store they had very few. To my amazement, they had the exact rod I wanted which was being discontinued and reduced $100. It was the last one. It is a SUR9655 which is the 8' medium surf rod which I promptly picked up after work for $129.99. Bass Pro (Saltwater) catalogue has it for $230. I'm glad I was on the forum last night because Loomis was on mind all night.

It never hurts to call and ask for some deals. Come to think of it, I may call St. Croix again and see if they may offer me something for my broken rod.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

*wow... very surprised*

first question, did you act ed and short when you got there towards the workers 

second question, what did manager look like: hair color, skin and etc.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Dude last week i went to BPS to buy a new pier/catfish rod. The Older gentleman i asked what would be a decent one to use pointed me to 3 different types Ugly Stik of course Berkley Big Game which got ripped up on 40 lb channel cat last Sat. and a Shimino he strongly recommended the Shimino ( not the most expensive btw) and i went a head and tried it our cuz well my bucketmouth rod is a Ugly Stik turns out the Shimino was nice a real good casting rod of bucktails so they are all not bad down there


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

jay said:


> first question, did you act ed and short when you got there towards the workers
> 
> second question, what did manager look like: hair color, skin and etc.


Good questions.

My job entails alot of defusing situations and customer service. No matter how much the state pays, when your land is taken to build a road people get pissed. So, I am extremely sensitive to my approach when the Tables are turned. 

1. I walked in to the Customer service counter, I politely informed the young lady my 2 pcs rod was now a 3 pcs, and I would like either store credit, or exchange. She got a manager. The Manager came up, never asked how the rod was broken, never asked about whether I liked the equipment, she immediately went into "Do you have your receipt" to which I showed her the butt of the rod that reads "BASS PRO SHOPS, Ocean Master" and told her "as far as I know, BPS was the only place you could get one" and no I did not have the receipt. She then immediately went into "when did you buy it", to which I responded "Three years ago September, phone ordered from the Charlotte store". Up to this point she had not looked at, nor handled the rod. She was purely trying to keep from having to exchange the rod. She then told me that they had a 1-year warranty and she may be able to give me a discount. At that point I angered and told her "if they would not back up their gear, why the hell would I want another one" I told her this was a crock and I would make sure I shared this message.
My issue is she never looked at the rod, she made no attempt to back up the BPS brand.

2. The Manager was short, heavy, with blonde hair and female.

I never got angered until the point when she feebly stated the "may" be able to give me a discount.

I have had to sit and take a load of noise from folks when we plow the snow and leave a windrow across their driveway (Would you prefer we don't plow your road??) Or when the result of a political decision a road is built and your property has been purchased for waaay more than re-sale value and we build a road. The pattern is I have no control over either decision, but I have to stand there and take it. So dealing with customers has become second nature, and I am very sensitive to the others when I am the customer. I treat them with respect, until they fail to treat me with respect. Her actions betrayed all I had experienced with BPS and their folks except for the fact that not many have much experience with the equipment they sale. This leads me to believe that they are "Tourist" minded and have no consideration for a long term relationship with their repeat customers. It appears that they headed toward the attitudes of most other tourist retailers (Have you tried to take something back to Busch Gardens???). Although Wally World does a much better job with returns...

I have no beef with the rod. Shit happens. Like Dawgfsh said, "any rod will break", there is so much that goes into the manufacture and the materials that inevitably, one will break. I never travel my rods in the holder. They are either broken down (Tahoe) horizontally in racks on the roof (tahoe) or inside (Suburban). I clean my rods after everytrip and they are stored upstairs in a locked storeroom, in a horizontal-ceiling mounted holder. If she would have been customer-service oriented and asked a few questions, she could have learned something.



I was prepared to either get a new one, or store credit. I was not trying to get cash. The young lady at Customer service was very polite...However, The manager-lady's attitude to ignore any facts and do her best to avoid backing the product was very poor and it burnt my ass.


----------

